# My Amalgamated Rollfast Project



## jimmiroquai (Nov 1, 2013)

This Rollfast was what got me into this hobby.  I went to a local vintage bicycle shop with the hopes of having a reproduction WW2 German Truppenfahrrad fabricated when i saw some vintage american cruisers for the first time.  And they had these awesome tanks!  Anyway, I forgot about the Truppenfahrrad and picked this up:






It's mostly made of reproduction steel parts, taiwan made drive train.  The only thing original at the time was the frame.

This was my first DIY rattlecan "restoration"




Of course only upon doing a lot of research after the fact, did i find the cabe, and have since been able to acquire original parts.  I bought the Rollfast reference book as well but there were so many amazing looking designs and paint schemes and only one bike.  I decided to do an amalgamation of my favorite models: V-400, V-600, and the Model 4272 (all the Custom Built deluxe models rolled into one).  This time, i had an auto painter do the paintjob.
















I still have a few more parts in the mail like the correct troxel saddle, art deco gooseneck, etc.  But i was excited to post as i just got this back from the painter.  And i can't decide between the correct and classic fender light or the large chrome headlight..

But again this was never supposed to be 100% correct but a mix of all the elements that i love about the Rollfast Custom Built.


----------

